# Croaker Fly



## Saltwater Fly Guy (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my Croaker fly. I think it will fool a trout in the surf. Captain Josh is going to test this one in the surf for trout.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Does it croak?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking fly! I'll be curious to see how it does.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice! That oughta tear 'em up!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet,recipe please!!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

how big is it?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

You seem to be stick'n to bait patterns SFG...shrimp flys, croaker flys, how that cut bait pattern comin...no joke thats a great lookn fly. I have this 8 wt. with intermediate line that's just dying for a chance in the surf. Maybe we can go soon! I have been seeing some flys lately that have three small stainless beads on them to create rattle when stripped. Interesting concept.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking fly! Is that an original design? I looks killer


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

When I saw the thread title, I thought it was going to be joke. But I am impressed, good job, let us know how it works.

Saludos


----------

